

Ask HN: Why does page 2 of HN have discussions from 2 years ago? - acak

Here is a screenshot page 2 of HN's current stories as of today (May 25th, 2012) 11:00 PM CST:<p>http://i.imgur.com/5u2Q6.png<p>Discussions # 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42 and 56 on page 2 are from several days ago (some even 2+ years old).<p>What kind of ranking algorithm is being applied? Is there some kind of personalization of stories?<p>And here's one as of 11:08 PM CST:<p>http://imgur.com/515ki<p>Was there some switch announced on the purpose of the More link on the HN front page?
======
pg
A bug. Things should improve now.

~~~
tomasien
PG you're so fucking cool.

~~~
tar
I am fairly new here but I think aimless fanboyism is frowned upon here.

~~~
batista
I also frown upon aimless recital of the "rules" of what's frowned upon "these
here parts".

~~~
michael_fine
No. It's not aimless. HN is a place to share links and discuss things that
hackers would find interesting. It's a carefully run community, and we try to
keep in cordial and respectful, all while being entirely relevant.

------
cperciva
Probably the server was restarted. Odd things tend to happen when things
aren't cached as expected.

------
brudgers
I experience it often on the ask page.

Since the old threads often have a meaningful number of upvotes and can
address topics in which I am interested, sometimes find these threads
relevant.

It's not a bug, it's not a feature, it's a side effect.

------
alanh
Bottom of page 1 had a year-old story a couple days ago, too. Definitely
interesting and unusual.

------
chaud
Only on HN will people think a bug that has appeared several times is an
unannounced feature.

------
omegant
I had noticed that stories where lasting several days in the front page. I
thought that some kind of weird traffic plumbeting was happening.

It is an old bug or a recent change that caused this?

------
jerrya
Check your ping time. Try a traceroute.

